# Saturday morning clean out time



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well I cleaned the critters this morning and some were looking quite relaxed so it became posing time for hots.

Variable Bush Viper









Same snake was in need of a drink









Taylors Cantil a very grumpy and twitchy male









Sulawasi Temple Viper (very relaxed male)









A nice relaxing couple of hours cleaning and photographing critters!:2thumb:


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

Stunning dude, great pics too!:no1:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Fantastic! Them squams are super hot for taking pictures!! The droplet of water in the picture is great, such great clarity!


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

that sulawesi temple viper is amazing, my favourite of all snakes by far. 

What camera are you using?, because the clarity and detail is superb, i need to get me one of those.


----------



## Big Jamie (Mar 5, 2009)

Stunning. Hots are just amazing.

Is the Temple Viper also called a Wagler's Viper? These guys are great :2thumb:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> that sulawesi temple viper is amazing, my favourite of all snakes by far.
> 
> What camera are you using?, because the clarity and detail is superb, i need to get me one of those.


Nikon D300


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Same snake was in need of a drink
> image


http://slippery42.smugmug.com/Animals/Atheris/DSC1498wtmk/906156583_Bf4iK-XL.jpg

That's a hell of a runny nose... quite a cold your snake has there... :whistling2:

Awesome pics and stunning snakes!

Francis


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

They are amazing shots mate : victory:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

What fantastic photo's,I especially love that Agkistrodon taylori,a snake you hardly ever get to see in collections,or at least in photo's of collections.Could I be cheeky enough to ask for some more,perhaps full body shots of him? Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Barry.M said:


> What fantastic photo's,I especially love that Agkistrodon taylori,a snake you hardly ever get to see in collections,or at least in photo's of collections.Could I be cheeky enough to ask for some more,perhaps full body shots of him? Absolutely beautiful.


barry,

I'll do a seperate post of the cantils for you

graeme


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

slippery42 said:


> barry,
> 
> I'll do a seperate post of the cantils for you
> 
> graeme


Cheers mate!Can't wait.:2thumb:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Great pics Graeme! :2thumb:

I agree on the cantil, fantastic snake!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wow they are amazing 

photos are brilliant too


----------

